# Liz Taylor's Rolls Royce  'Green Goddess' For Sale



## JustBonee (Jul 25, 2019)

Going to auction in August and said to probably sell for at least $3.5 Million.  It was the longest love of her life.   She had the convertible for 20 years.







https://luxurylaunches.com/auctions...urs-for-an-estimated-price-of-3-5-million.php


----------



## 911 (Jul 25, 2019)

That car is like Liz herself. They both have class.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2019)

I've seen plenty Rolls Royce cars as you  can imagine , gievn that it's an English car... but I've never seen that colour , very different, and aside from being owned by LT.. likely to sell for a lot more than a Normal  Roller would......


----------



## 911 (Jul 26, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I've seen plenty Rolls Royce cars as you  can imagine , gievn that it's an English car... but I've never seen that colour , very different, and aside from being owned by LT.. likely to sell for a lot more than a Normal  Roller would......



Holly....I would imagine that when anyone orders a Rolls, they have many options to choose from, including several choices of colors. For some reason, I can imagine seeing Liz in this car with her white mink and diamonds galore. She loved diamonds.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2019)

911 said:


> Holly....I would imagine that when anyone orders a Rolls, they have many options to choose from, including several choices of colors. For some reason, I can imagine seeing Liz in this car with her white mink and diamonds galore. She loved diamonds.


 You're absolutely right, you can choose any colour you want, but if you choose an unusual colour it takes a little longer for it to arrive... . yes I know about Liz and her diamonds, she was famous for those , ..her marriages and her violet eyes... 

You did know she was British didn't you?


----------



## 911 (Jul 26, 2019)

Yes, I knew she was British. She had "the" accent in her movie with Mickey Rooney in "National Velvet."


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 26, 2019)

You could say that the Car's colour was "Taylor Made"!

Screen siren Taylor commissioned the stunning car in 1960 and requested the colour in 'smoke green' to match the wedding dress she wore a year earlier at her marriage to singer Eddie Fisher. 







Dress to impress: Taylor commissioned her new Rolls-Royce in the same colour as her gown


----------



## Trade (Jul 26, 2019)

It's a bit out of my price range but perhaps Valerie Harper's husband will put in a bid.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2019)

911 said:


> Yes, I knew she was British. She had "the" accent in her movie with Mickey Rooney in "National Velvet."


 She never lost her accent really... a little affected at times, but always British, although she lived in the USA most of her life!!


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 26, 2019)

Apparently her favorite color ..  (colour for Holly)


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 26, 2019)

*License to Thrill!



*





*It was one of only 20 left-hand drive Silver Cloud II drop-head coupes ever built and sported the personalized number plate, LIZ SC2. *


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 26, 2019)

*OMG....*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 26, 2019)

I remember at the time,  she had Debbie Reynolds fans very upset with her.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> I remember at the time,  she had Debbie Reynolds fans very upset with her.


 Yes I don't think many people forgave her over Eddie Fisher, especially as it seemed she'd not only broken the family up for love but just because she could... she soon moved on from him and left debbie and the kids without a husband and father (ultimately tho' , she probably did debbie a huge favour )!!


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 26, 2019)

The whole issue consumed the gossip magazines  for months it seemed.   And I agree with all you said @hollydolly.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 26, 2019)

*Liz in Rear Window...
*


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## Liberty (Jul 26, 2019)

Years ago, we were living in California and in Fisherman's Wharf for dinner and a walk and saw Liz in a "white Rolls Corniche convertible with her white little dog "Sugar".  They were driving down the street and she was waving to fans. What a beautiful picture that made! Wish we had someone that could even come up to her earrings!


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## win231 (Jul 26, 2019)

I already made an offer of $4 million on the car, which was accepted.
But then, I realized it only seats 4.  That means your passengers have to be worth $1 million each.  Since I don't know 3 people worth that much, I withdrew my offer.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 26, 2019)

Meanderer said:


> You could say that the Car's colour was "Taylor Made"!
> 
> Screen siren Taylor commissioned the stunning car in 1960 and requested the colour in 'smoke green' to match the wedding dress she wore a year earlier at her marriage to singer Eddie Fisher.
> 
> ...



I have to say, for such a high-end car those wooden tray tables or whatever the heck they are (on the seat backs) look totally cheesy.     Sort of like a 2-day custom job.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 27, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> I have to say, for such a high-end car those wooden tray tables or whatever the heck they are (on the seat backs) look totally cheesy.     Sort of like a 2-day custom job.


We had a 1968 Rolls Royce Silver Cloud and had the same tray tables in the back. Think they were made from spur burled walnut.  Trust me they weren't cheap.  One day I was driving the car on I-10 around Biloxi and the trees seemed to be going by fast.  Looked down at the speedometer and it said slightly over 100 mph.  You would never have known you were going that fast.  It was solid and quiet... like riding in a sofa.
Got the chauffeur's manual out (the Rolls had two manuals - one for the owner and the other for the chauffeur), wanted to see how much horsepower it had and it said under horsepower: "sufficient".


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 27, 2019)

Liberty said:


> We had a 1968 Rolls Royce Silver Cloud and had the same tray tables in the back. Think they were made from spur burled walnut.  Trust me they weren't cheap.  One day I was driving the car on I-10 around Biloxi and the trees seemed to be going by fast.  Looked down at the speedometer and it said slightly over 100 mph.  You would never have known you were going that fast.  It was solid and quiet... like riding in a sofa.
> Got the chauffeur's manual out (the Rolls had two manuals - one for the owner and the other for the chauffeur), wanted to see how much horsepower it had and it said under horsepower: "sufficient".


LOL.   From the picture posted, those could be plywood with cheap kitchen drawer pulls.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 27, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> LOL.   From the picture posted, those could be plywood with cheap kitchen drawer pulls.


I assure you, if you would have ridden in the back of the Rolls and dropped the tray down you would have known the difference...lol.
The wood was beautiful.  Guess it was the same walnut as  on the dashboard.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 28, 2019)

1959 Rolls Royce Silver Cloud
Like the Grand Canyon, photos do not do a Rolls Royce justice!


----------



## Liberty (Jul 28, 2019)

Now there you go Meanderer...that's what I'm talking about, burled walnut...only LH drive...lol!  Thanks or finding this and posting it.  Brings back 
fond memories. People always looked at "The Lady" when we drove her and remember once we stopped at a gas station and a man ask if he could show his son the car...told him to get right in.  He explained to the boy (probably 8 or 10 yr old) all about her and that he would remember this day when he sat in "The Lady".  Think he knew more about her than we did.

We've owned a lot of "fast" collectable cars, but this was the most memorable of the bunch and certainly the classiest of the lot.

We did have  to replace the iconic hood ornament and have it welded on...someone stole the original one.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 28, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Now there you go Meanderer...that's what I'm talking about, burled walnut...only LH drive...lol!  Thanks or finding this and posting it.  Brings back
> fond memories. People always looked at "The Lady" when we drove her and remember once we stopped at a gas station and a man ask if he could show his son the car...told him to get right in.  He explained to the boy (probably 8 or 10 yr old) all about her and that he would remember this day when he sat in "The Lady".  Think he knew more about her than we did.
> 
> We've owned a lot of "fast" collectable cars, but this was the most memorable of the bunch and certainly the classiest of the lot.
> ...


WOW Liberty! You know about living large.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 28, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> WOW Liberty! You know about living large.


Yeah, RR...we've had quite a life.  If I was one to talk about some, the tales I could tell...lol.
Have always liked cars though.  Lets face it, we grew up when "wheels" made all the difference in the world!  Wonder if anyone else remembers the 57 coats of candy apple red paint some of the "hot " carriages wore in the 60's?!  Hey, I had hot pink nail polish...you do the math.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 28, 2019)

Liz had her ups and downs, negatives and positives but she was a beautiful girl and classy through it all.  She was a top star when it meant something.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 28, 2019)

*The Spirit of Ecstasy of the Rolls Royce, the statuette of a woman with her arms out behind her. *

_"The figure's model was Eleanor Thornton, the mistress and personal assistant of an early British auto enthusiast, the second Lord Montagu of Beaulieu. It was created by sculptor Charles Robinson Sykes for the baron’s 1909 Silver Ghost. It has remained the brand's mascot in one form or another on all Rolls Royce cars since the Roaring 20s."_






_"It’s widely believed that Sykes' original Spirit of Ecstasy was simply adopted later as the Rolls symbol, but in fact the statuette has been modified over the years. The original, dubbed the “Whisperer” because the figurine is holding a finger to her lips to signify the secret love between the baron and his secretary, was used on only about 60 Silver Ghosts made between 1909 and 1914. The Whisperer version of the figurine is worth about $2,700."_


https://www.ibtimes.com/how-rolls-royce-got-its-lady-hood-ornament-has-endured-1909-photos-1434712


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 28, 2019)

Timeless beauty!


----------



## Liberty (Jul 28, 2019)

Liz.. was class personified.  Meanderer...you are tearing me up with "The Lady" ornaments.  We had the big one... the "Flying Lady".  Had several other rolls over the years, but nothing compares to that body style for class.

Wondering if others here have had any Rolls or Bentleys?


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## Liberty (Jul 29, 2019)

Meanderer...now that's what I call a cool "disappearing Lady".  Very good idea!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 29, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Liz.. was class personified.  Meanderer...you are tearing me up with "The Lady" ornaments.  We had the big one... the "Flying Lady".  Had several other rolls over the years, but nothing compares to that body style for class.
> 
> Wondering if others here have had any Rolls or Bentleys?


Not me, but I did have a Beater.
The Queen of England has a few.


----------



## win231 (Jul 29, 2019)

W


Meanderer said:


> *OMG....*


Well, she makes a lovely couple.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 29, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Not me, but I did have a Beater.
> The Queen of England has a few.


....the other Liz.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 29, 2019)

RadishRose...our business partner bought and sold a few Rolls...believe it or not they were also "beater cars".  It was said "The Lady" would never let you down...she'd simply start talking to you with her struts ...they'd hammer so loud you had to go get them serviced  before anything worse could happen...lol.

We have an old classic 91' Renegade Jeep with a  bikini top - its a straight "six" that's our toy.  You get attached to cars, sometimes, you know.  Funny story, about 5 years ago, we bought a new Caddy CTS Coupe...cool sporty car.  Now we've always garaged the Jeep...it sports a beautiful hot "red" paint job that looks showroom new today.  However, with that said, the new Caddy was sitting out  front ( also a gorgeous cherry red - believe all cars should be red...lol).  

Well, we had a hail storm.  Can't remember the last time we'd ever had a hail storm, but just like the good Rednecks we are, the poor Caddy took the hit and the Jeep kept sleeping in the garage.  $3600 later, Caddy was back to new...lol.  Luckily they didn't have to repaint it - auto repair  had an amazing guy take out the dimples.  Guess we never learn.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 29, 2019)

1983 Aston Martin Lagonda Owned by Elizabeth Taylor

"You missed a RARE opportunity to own one of the most Expensive Cars in the World and a car owned by the Legendary Starlet of the Big Screen, Elizabeth Taylor.  _Also this car was featured in a commercial for Elizabeth Taylors White Diamonds Perfume. _ (Elizabeth Taylor information Verified by Aston Martin Historian). This Aston Martin Lagonda is one of just of 645 cars made from 1976-1990 with _a window sticker of 150K in 1983_ and then given some of the Tickford upgrades. _The White Diamond Pearl paint and Hand Built all Aluminum Body has under gone an Extensive and Expensive restoration in 2012. "_


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 29, 2019)

Meanderer said:


> 1983 Aston Martin Lagonda Owned by Elizabeth Taylor
> 
> "You missed a RARE opportunity to own one of the most Expensive Cars in the World and a car owned by the Legendary Starlet of the Big Screen, Elizabeth Taylor.  _Also this car was featured in a commercial for Elizabeth Taylors White Diamonds Perfume. _ (Elizabeth Taylor information Verified by Aston Martin Historian). This Aston Martin Lagonda is one of just of 645 cars made from 1976-1990 with _a window sticker of 150K in 1983_ and then given some of the Tickford upgrades. _The White Diamond Pearl paint and Hand Built all Aluminum Body has under gone an Extensive and Expensive restoration in 2012. "_


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 29, 2019)

Liberty said:


> RadishRose...our business partner bought and sold a few Rolls...believe it or not they were also "beater cars".  It was said "The Lady" would never let you down...she'd simply start talking to you with her struts ...they'd hammer so loud you had to go get them serviced  before anything worse could happen...lol.
> 
> We have an old classic 91' Renegade Jeep with a  bikini top - its a straight "six" that's our toy.  You get attached to cars, sometimes, you know.  Funny story, about 5 years ago, we bought a new Caddy CTS Coupe...cool sporty car.  Now we've always garaged the Jeep...it sports a beautiful hot "red" paint job that looks showroom new today.  However, with that said, the new Caddy was sitting out  front ( also a gorgeous cherry red - believe all cars should be red...lol).
> 
> Well, we had a hail storm.  Can't remember the last time we'd ever had a hail storm, but just like the good Rednecks we are, the poor Caddy took the hit and the Jeep kept sleeping in the garage.  $3600 later, Caddy was back to new...lol.  Luckily they didn't have to repaint it - auto repair  had an amazing guy take out the dimples.  Guess we never learn.


LOL, Somehow I can't imagine a Rolls as a "beater". But The Jaguar is a mechanic's dream as well as most Corvettes...rattletraps. I don't know much about cars, was never that interested in them, altho' I can appreciate a really nice one.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 29, 2019)

RadishRose said:


>


Agree...now that is one ugly car if you ask me, Meanderer !


----------



## Liberty (Jul 29, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> LOL, Somehow I can't imagine a Rolls as a "beater". But The Jaguar is a mechanic's dream as well as most Corvettes...rattletraps. I don't know much about cars, was never that interested in them, altho' I can appreciate a really nice one.


Yes, the Rolls was a tough old car brand, not just a luxury one. Built for longevity. We owned a couple of XKE Jags...the carburetor was the secret to the engine in that car.  Everything was made real "tight" and not loose like our big old USA Detroit boats. The oil came up and flooded the engine so you normally burned a quart of oil over so many miles - again, not like American cars where if you used oil, get ready for the bone yard.  Corvettes?  Don't get me started...we have had  5 of them. 

One, a new 427, 435 hp you couldn't keep still with both feet on the break. It smoked. We used to race a bit, too.  Vettes... not my fav either, for sure; you fixed one thing and something else broke.  Went through 3 engines in the 427.  My fav car was a 1959 powder blue Thunderbird convertible.  Wow, did I love that car! You don't sound like you are a car gal, right?  Maybe we need a "car" thread for us car buffs.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 29, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Agree...now that is one ugly car if you ask me, Meanderer !


Hey, if it was good enough for Liz, it's good enough for me.  I was only trying to "steer" this thread back to Liz's cars.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 29, 2019)

Liz's 1956 Continental Mark II


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 29, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Yes, the Rolls was a tough old car brand, not just a luxury one. Built for longevity. We owned a couple of XKE Jags...the carburetor was the secret to the engine in that car.  Everything was made real "tight" and not loose like our big old USA Detroit boats. The oil came up and flooded the engine so you normally burned a quart of oil over so many miles - again, not like American cars where if you used oil, get ready for the bone yard.  Corvettes?  Don't get me started...we have had  5 of them.
> 
> One, a new 427, 435 hp you couldn't keep still with both feet on the break. It smoked. We used to race a bit, too.  Vettes... not my fav either, for sure; you fixed one thing and something else broke.  Went through 3 engines in the 427.  My fav car was a 1959 powder blue Thunderbird convertible.  Wow, did I love that car! You don't sound like you are a car gal, right?  Maybe we need a "car" thread for us car buffs.


I haven't heard a big car called a "boat" in years, LOL!!

You're right, I was never that "into" cars. But I do like nice things and that can include cars, too.  

Now @Meanderer , getting back to Liz... what other cars did she have?


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 29, 2019)

LOL, crossed posts.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 29, 2019)

Meanderer said:


> Hey, if it was good enough for Liz, it's good enough for me.  I was only trying to "steer" this thread back to Liz's cars.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 29, 2019)

A Place in the Sun.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 29, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> A Place in the Sun.


Why did they put furry gloves on her on a summer day?

Are those Sham-Wow gloves? She's still polishing the vent glass.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 29, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Why did they put furry gloves on her on a summer day?
> 
> Are those Sham-Wow gloves? She's still polishing the vent glass.


No gloves!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 29, 2019)

RadishRose said:


>



I wonder why Phil didn't offer her a hand?


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 29, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> No gloves!



Plus, she added earrings!!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 30, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> I wonder why Phil didn't offer her a hand?


If he tried, she would probably crown him !


----------



## toffee (Jul 30, 2019)

I see it has a A/A badge on it we have one of those' never been on our car we brought it in Canada with a few more car badges --
her car is aqua green same as my Pontiac in Canada ...but Lizzy's roller is a bit over priced for that type ...


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 30, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Yeah, RR...we've had quite a life.  If I was one to talk about some, the tales I could tell...lol.
> Have always liked cars though.  Lets face it, we grew up when "wheels" made all the difference in the world!  Wonder if anyone else remembers the 57 coats of candy apple red paint some of the "hot " carriages wore in the 60's?!  Hey, I had hot pink nail polish...you do the math.



LOL the real "candy apple" paint.   Brother and I decided candy apple red was the perfect color for our 72 Charger. Ordered up all the supplies and went to spraying. After the first 5-6 coats, we couldn't understand why we weren't getting that deep candy apple look.  come to find out that we were using a white base coat instead of the gold base and therefore, the car was slowly turning pink.  Well, it was for sure a deep pretty pink, but no self respecting guy would be caught driving it so down the road it went. Alas, that was the end of our candy apple experience.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 30, 2019)

Meanderer said:


> Liz's 1956 Continental Mark II


Meanderer...what's not to love with this classy Continental!  Thinking its a rare year for them, too.  Thanks for posting this pic.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 30, 2019)

squatting dog said:


> LOL the real "candy apple" paint.   Brother and I decided candy apple red was the perfect color for our 72 Charger. Ordered up all the supplies and went to spraying. After the first 5-6 coats, we couldn't understand why we weren't getting that deep candy apple look.  come to find out that we were using a white base coat instead of the gold base and therefore, the car was slowly turning pink.  Well, it was for sure a deep pretty pink, but no self respecting guy would be caught driving it so down the road it went. Alas, that was the end of our candy apple experience.


Hey, unless you guys were "Mary Kay" distributors, huh!  Lots of coats of paint make for that gorgeous "pearly"depth of view.  Did you ever go over it with the gold base again?


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 30, 2019)

Liberty, no way were we going to sand it down and start over. We found a kind of swishy guy who wanted it, so, down the road it went.  Unfortunately, that wasn't the only pink car I had.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 30, 2019)

squatting dog said:


> Liberty, no way were we going to sand it down and start over. We found a kind of swishy guy who wanted it, so, down the road it went.  Unfortunately, that wasn't the only pink car I had.


Hey, dog...what is it with you and "pink" autos...lol.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 30, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> Plus, she added earrings!!


Good eye!


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 31, 2019)

Liberty. Found the pic of the other pink charger. It's a 71, not a 72 (damn old age)   Started out as a wrecked blue car that I traded for a 44 mag. It was a great idea that just didn't pan out.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 31, 2019)

squatting dog said:


> Liberty. Found the pic of the other pink charger. It's a 71, not a 72 (damn old age)   Started out as a wrecked blue car that I traded for a 44 mag. It was a great idea that just didn't pan out.





squatting dog said:


> Liberty. Found the pic of the other pink charger. It's a 71, not a 72 (damn old age)   Started out as a wrecked blue car that I traded for a 44 mag. It was a great idea that just didn't pan out.


Hey, guy...gotta tell you - really like that muscle car.  Chargers were hot.  That color grows on you...know, its not a "guy" thing, but honestly that Dodge does look smokin' from what I can see.  Did you have the basic slant 6 or 318?  Or was it an SE?  Hang a set of glass packs on it and it roars.  Move over Harleys!  Bet Liz didn't have one of these in her stable...lol.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 31, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> No gloves!



Funny how their hair stays perfect while flying down the road in a convertible. Stationary car in front of a background movie screen? I think so!


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 31, 2019)

Liberty, I don't remember now if it was an SE. I do remember it had a 383 with a mild stall converter in it.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 31, 2019)

Meanderer said:


> Hey, if it was good enough for Liz, it's good enough for me.  *I was only trying to "steer" this thread back to Liz's cars.*



Nice try, though.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 31, 2019)

whoa. I'm sorry that I kinda hijacked the thread.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 31, 2019)

squatting dog said:


> whoa. I'm sorry that I kinda hijacked the thread.


Like I said... someone should just start a "cars" thread.  Hey, dog nice though that you had the "mild" stall converter.  Good to keep it "street wise". Liz would have had the SL version of your Charger - it was the "luxury package"...lol. 

Which brings up a good point!  Does anyone know how many cars Liz had?  Did she collect them or what?


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 31, 2019)

Liz, approaching her 60th Birthday, Interview on Tonight show


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 10, 2019)

Update on Rolls:  Sold for $520,000  at auction.  

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/liz-taylor-apos-apos-green-145510719.html


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 10, 2019)

Thanks for the update, Bonnie!


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 10, 2019)

anonymous buyer ? ...   I guess they don't want visitors


----------



## win231 (Aug 10, 2019)

Meanderer said:


> *OMG....*


Well, she certainly made a lovely couple.


----------

